# new dog, a little protection work..



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I imported this guy on Tuesday from Germany.. this video is of him working last night after being here for 2 days. I hope he will be an asset to my breeding program, very excited to have him here. He's a cool dog.

http://youtu.be/1JED6qUrB-E


----------



## Billie Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

Nice - thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like him!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice. How old is he? Plans on trialing him?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice dog. Great Helper work. Also, only 2 days off the plane... He looks like a hammer.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow I love his B & H..he looks like a beast.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the work, especially of the helper. Full marks for her.

What I didn't see is any dominant behaviour on behalf of the helper. Dog and helper enjoyed working together.

As this was just 2 days off the 'plane, I wouldn't ask for more.

It's always difficuclt to judge from a video but I didn't see any aggression on the part of the dog, nor any attempt on the part of the helper to provoke it.

Still liked it - looking forward to more to come.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog !
how long has he had his IPO2 ?
who would want to sell a dog like that and how much did it cost you to get him ?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

rick smith said:


> nice dog !
> how long has he had his IPO2 ?
> who would want to sell a dog like that and how much did it cost you to get him ?


 
Even though I think those questions have crossed other people's minds...nobody asked them. 

How much she paid for the dog or the reasons behind the purchase is none of your business. Asking things like that is plain rude. 


Regards


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

why do you think those questions were rude Tiago ?
i actually try and NOT come across as a rude person


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Because, if you like the dog why the need to dig for reasons of how much/why it got sold? 

If you like the dog, just be happy she got a good one.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

This is always the question. If it's that damn good, why has it been sold.

One reason would be that the owners only export the best, like the French import of wine to England - mmh tasted some very good wines there and at prices that made the Swiss look sick.

Another reason is, the dog couldn't be sold locally. 

Rick's questions were, in my mind, not impolite, especially not for this forum :grin:

It's got it's IPO 2, I read, so an IPO 3 should be forthcoming.

I would like to see more aggression and with someone like Magnani but it's obviously a good do to work with.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> This is always the question. If it's that damn good, why has it been sold.
> 
> One reason would be that the owners only export the best, like the French import of wine to England - mmh tasted some very good wines there and at prices that made the Swiss look sick.
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes it got sold, because the price was right... I don't really go for the "it got sold because there was a problem"... Sometimes (horses too), it gets sold because the price is right and the owner/breeder has already ensured an equally good replacement.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Sometimes it got sold, because the price was right... I don't really go for the "it got sold because there was a problem"... Sometimes (horses too), it gets sold because the price is right and the owner/breeder has already ensured an equally good replacement.


I agree. Every day very good dogs are sold in Europe. A lot of people think that just because a dog is sold there is a problem with it. That is usually not the case at all. Some trainers start out with the goal of titling a dog and selling it for a profit, so they can make some money and start again. This is usually the case with the dogs that we buy and sell. This looks like a nice dog, I am sure he was sold because the price seamed fair and reasonable to the original trainer.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That's why I also said:

_One reason would be that the owners only export the best,_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Sometimes it got sold, because the price was right... I don't really go for the "it got sold because there was a problem"... Sometimes (horses too), it gets sold because the price is right and the owner/breeder has already ensured an equally good replacement."_




Also, lots of people on this board discuss costs/prices. Britney can certainly answer something like "oh, I never talk about the price" or whatever she wants, including making no response to the question, but I think that on a board like this, talking (and asking) about the price of a dog is kind of common.

JMO, though!


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

GREAT looking dog. He's gorgeous too. Very solid work. He looks a lot like my boy's pops and my parent's GSD, just heavier. He should throw some good man juice when studding :wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe he got sold because he's a girls dog? Can only work with female handlers and female decoys? 

Just kidding, I like him, he has a real nice H&B and nice grips
especially only 2 days off the plane.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe he got sold because he's a girls dog? Can only work with female handlers and female decoys?


Oh my god for a moment I thought you were channeling Jeff!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice dog, Britney. Thanks for posting the video and best of luck with him


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations on your new dog!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With Britney and Mike I suspect the dog has been tested more then enough to know it was worth every penny spent whatever that may have been.
I'm also of the minds set that what someone pays for something is no concern of mine.
If I asked for the price of a pup from an individual breeding even that would be in a PM or e-mail. JMHO of course. :wink:


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

I second the excellent decoy work. If we had more decoys like that, good dogs would be more the norm instead of the exception. Nice looking field too, I love those blinds...good decoy work and nice dogs go "hand and paw". Good luck with the breeding program.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do people in posts like this always got add little back handed comments? It really is about the shittiest thing you could do. Really? you can't just hold comments that are really an effort to ruin what is suppose to be a very exciting event for someone in their life. She's had the dog 48 hours, can't she just drive her new sports car around the neighborhood a couple of times and show it off a little bit before we get out our judges licenses and start critiquing it's first protection session on U.S. soil. Don't worry you got the dog's whole life to be an A-hole and point out to her what you don't like about the dog and the obvious things like 3 coming after 2. I am sure she understands how the titling system works. I am sure anyone of us would be proud if we imported a dog and that's what rolled down the cargo belt in a crate.


----------



## Josh Sutherland (Sep 21, 2011)

looks like the dog is well trained. 

that decoy is brave holding her other hand on the outside of the wrap like that....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

for Britney

...i just want to be clear about my post ... there was NOTHING in it, back handed or otherwise, except to say what i said
...first, and most important, i assumed you were proud of the dog and the fact it could go to work right away...that came across crystal clear, and i definitely factored that in when i said it was a nice dog, which seems to be unanimous
....i was NOT trying to inquire WHY the dog was sold, the phrase "who would sell a dog like that" was ALL tongue in cheek, and i DEFINITELY did not think anyone was selling it to you because it was a problem for them, or that the seller was an "IPO dog farmer" 

....i really DID want to know the price because i need to get better acquainted with pricing for good dogs since i will most likely have to import one...
- plus i don't see that type of dog being sold very often over here so obviously i am doing some comparative shopping
- ever since working with some SAR people i got the bug, and am going to give SAR a shot...already rejected a few local dogs and i expect to pay a good amount for a good prospect....
- it's been further complicated by the fact that it is now IMPOSSIBLE to import a young pup (my first choice) due to the increased vax and titering rqmnts Japan now requires
- as far as asking the price of a dog being rude or too personal, to me, it's not like i'm asking who's in your will, but sorry if it bothers you or anyone else 
- but i would still like to know and a PM would do fine for me, but this post was public because i felt there were things in this post that others should read too

tx for reading; hope to see more of the new addition


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He's a big dude, have fun with him britt


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice choice! big, strong with a good bark makes the trifecta. I say good bark because every now and then you see a nice dog, strong movements and when it is time for the bark ... a whiney yelp comes out.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoa, sorry guys! I totally forgot I had posted this and have apparently left everyone high and dry, lol.. 

Thanks for all the kind words about Ari, he has settled in extremely well and is really all the dog I could have hoped for, if not a huge pain in the ass to work! lol

His "story" is that I purchased him from Vito vom Waldwinkel's owner, Hans Kreitmaier. Ari was Hans' wife Monika's personal dog and she has had him since he was a puppy. He will be 6 this month and just received his IPO2 in June, after 3 previous failed attempts. He was dismissed from protection each time for being out of control. Monika had a very difficult time with secondary OB and he also has some outing issues we need to work through. She trains with a very high level club in Germany (BSP and WUSV winners) and apparently none of them could ever "fix" the problem. She likes to be competitive with her dogs, so when she finally obtained his IPO2, she decided to sell him. He is by no means a "points dog". I'm honestly NOT looking forward to doing his IPO3 because he is such a huge PITA, lol. He is an outstanding tracker with pretty over the top food drive. He is big and powerful and exactly the dog had hoped for when I decided to look for a potential stud dog.

I couldn't ask for a better temperament though and he has been totally cool since he came off the plane. We have started to bond pretty tightly because I take him hiking and swimming and just let him be a dog 

I'm not totally offended by Rick's question, but I will say that I don't think I am a very good measurement for gauging the "price of good dogs", as I have been extremely fortunate to come in contact with some super honest and kind dog people in Europe and I have been lucky to have purchased some of my dogs for what I would consider far less than the average price of a "good dog".


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

So Brittany what is the breeding on the dog?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://en.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/893222/Ari-vom-Steinbuss


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!! Nice breeding behind him Congrats!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> http://en.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/893222/Ari-vom-Steinbuss


Thanks, Joby! 

(I thought his sire and dam being listed on the video was kind of obvious)


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

i havent watched the video yet!! and only checked the thread when you replied today.But your always pretty critical of peoples gsd's on here and there lines so i thought i would ask what it was you spent money on...


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

brad robert said:


> i havent watched the video yet!! and only checked the thread when you replied today.But your always pretty critical of peoples gsd's on here and there lines so i thought i would ask what it was you spent money on...


Am I critical of people's GSDs and their lines? I remember to check this board about once a month... that's news to me!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Thanks, Joby!
> 
> (I thought his sire and dam being listed on the video was kind of obvious)


as was his full name in the video description, fairly obvious. 

looks like a super nice dog BTW...


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Not to take away from the obviously nice dog but I noticed the sire is vito. I have heard him criticized on several occassions. Why is that? What is he supposed to bring to the table?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Not to take away from the obviously nice dog but I noticed the sire is vito. I have heard him criticized on several occassions. Why is that? What is he supposed to bring to the table?


I don't really know anyone to criticize Vito, Haz.. many have said he was Tom's best son, actually. He was an exceptional producer.

I have seen some of Vito's individual progeny that I don't really care for as dogs themselves, or their production record, but I think it could have plenty to do with their mother line, or simply (what I tend to think) more the combination of Vito and that particular female. I am not a fan of Bomber vom Wolfsheim, just not. That being said, I could point you in the direction of a whole lot of Vito progeny who I AM a fan of.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL!!!!..........


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

brad robert said:


> LOL!!!!..........


Funny that I answered someone's question? 

I'm sorry you have a thing for Bomber and I don't, Brad.. but as far as I can recall, that is the only dog I have ever "criticized" on this forum. 

That was quite a grand generalization you made though.. kudos!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Funny that I answered someone's question?
> 
> I'm sorry you have a thing for Bomber and I don't, Brad.. but as far as I can recall, that is the only dog I have ever "criticized" on this forum.
> 
> That was quite a grand generalization you made though.. kudos!


Grand generalization ....Pot calling kettle black there i would say!!! 

Let me rehash a couple of yours and since YOU mentioned bomber not me lets see now...bomber doesnt have hundreds of progeny in top competition was one of your greats!! considering he had 160 progeny at last public record nice generalization there..but as a vito son he does have a few at bsp including this year how many does your vito son have? how many times was your boy bred before he came to U.S? i would think people lining up to breed to a wild stallion..

Now you said some have said Vito was best son of Tom some do disagree with that.

At the end of the day i think your dog is very nicely bred and i am fan of those lines and i would be proud to own him but i dont have a THING for bomber vito tom or any dog and i dont own a dog from those lines but what i do have is a thing about generalising and putting labels on dogs from a few dogs that people or yourself didnt like.To give an example over here we had a very well known dog who was a great dog a PD and siege dog now im sure that dog produced his share of dogs that didnt turn out so well but he also produced dozens of service dogs and so did his sons and so on and what if someone would have labelled him from the bad ones...


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for elborating on Vito...perhaps there is a different Vito? I wish i had asked about it at the time.

Either way the dog looks awesome and thats what matters.


----------

